# Tramadol (Zydol) for pain?



## wanderingstar (Dec 1, 1999)

Hello everyone. Yesterday I had a very helpful appointment with a new Rheumatologist. A lovely man who listened to my questions, was honest when he didn't have answers, and has suggested several co-morbid conditions which will be treated soon and will hopefully reduce some of my symptoms. Aaanyway!He prescribed me 1 Tramadol (Zydol) 100mg slow release tablet per day for pain, only to take on the days the pain is very bad. This is because I cannot take NSAIDs and Co-Proxamol isn't effective enough. I took it this afternoon and it has had NO effect. I know it can take a few hours to work, but nothing. Also, I know that it doesn't require several doses to 'build-up' (I forget the proper term). Has anyone else taken Tramadol with or without success? If you also have IBS, has it affected that at all?Thanks,------------------susanIBS D/C type & M.E/CFS


----------



## Mio (Dec 19, 1999)

Hi Susan,Iï¿½m taking 100 mg Tramadol (or Nobligan as it called here) and I think it has helped me. My doc told me that I can take up to three tablets/day. Maybe you can take more than one/day? I have tried other painkillers but Tramadol is the only medicin that has helped me so far.I have IBD and GERD and sometimes I can be a bit nauseated when I take it but it usually gets better if I take it with some food.Iï¿½m happy for you that you found a doc who listen to you and I hope he can help you with your symptoms!/Mio


----------



## wanderingstar (Dec 1, 1999)

Thanks Mio. I took the Tramadol two more times with no effect still. I don't want to take more than one a day and only when the pain is severe... to save it for the really bad days. Perhaps I ought to take it earlier in the day, but it's hard predicitng when the severe pain will start up! I will try it again next time I need something stronger. I have a theory that the part of the brain which receives pain signals, and sending out the body's natural painkillers 'endorphins', and is also the place where painkillers are received, doesn't work as well in CFS/Fibro (also IBS). It's called the mu opioid receptor. I think this may expain why painkillers don't do much for me. I've got an article about this somewhere in my favourites folder. Thanks for your reply Mio. take care,susan


----------



## wanderingstar (Dec 1, 1999)

Mio, I forgot to update this post earlier. I take the Tramadol up to 3 times a week now, and it does help. It seemed to kick in after a few doses. It feels quite different to other painkillers. It helps with that weird muscle feeling - sort of pain, like they're being squeezed and are going to explode - you know the one where you need to keep moving your muscles to alleviate it. It doesn't take enough of the pain away, but it's better than just takin Co-Proxamol on its own.


----------



## celticlady (Aug 6, 2001)

Hi,wanderingstar and mio-isnt tramadol the same medication ,basically,as Ultram?(Is called Ultram here in USA)see previous post titled"anyone on ultram????"I have had some sucess with it.but I get better success when I take it 3 times daily,each day...much better than taking it here and there....but,I cannot advise of course!Talk to your physician.I was also told it works better when you take some acetaminophen(tylenol)with it.But-you dont want to take too much.I think I read in US there is going to be a med with tramadol plus acetaminophen in it coming out....Hope something starts to work for your pain soon!Beth







this fibro stuff is the PITS some days!!!!Have "fibro-fog" and do stupid things like put milk in the cupboard.....


----------



## wanderingstar (Dec 1, 1999)

I don't know if Ultran is the US brand name for Tramadol celticlady. It is possible to take several doses in a day, if you're not taking the slow-release form. But when taken in this way, you should not take it for more than 6 weeks continuously. I take it as infrequently as possible so I can take it over a longer stretch of time. I do combine it with another painkiller - with Co-Proxamol which is a mixture of paracetamol and dextropropoxyphene HCL.


----------



## Mio (Dec 19, 1999)

Hi,I found this website that shows what itï¿½s called in different countries: http://www.ic-network.com/glossary/glossarypain.html The active substance is the same in both Tramadol and Ultram (or Nobligan as it is called here). My doc said that is safe to use it for long time use and everyday. And I think one tablet works for about 6 hours and if you also take paracetamol it prolongs the effect of the medication. But be careful with paracetamol, if you take to high doses it could cause liver damage.Susan: Glad to hear that it fimally helps you!/Mio


----------



## wanderingstar (Dec 1, 1999)

One drug, no less than 15 names







How confusing for us all! Thanks for the link Mio, that's really good. Mio, you said your doctor said it is safe to take continuously long term. Do you think different doctors say different things depending on the risk factors of the individual patients? I'm wondering if this is the case. My doctor and the patient info leaflet in the box of pills say only to take continuously for 6 weeks? I can never understand this as there _is_ a possibility of dependence with Tramadol.







Oh nevermind, I'll just take it when I need it and let that be an end to it!


----------



## Mio (Dec 19, 1999)

Hi Susan,oh yes, I agree on what you say about doctors! I have experienced that doctors donï¿½t think alike when it comes to medication!







Sometimes itï¿½s very frustrating and in the end itï¿½s seems itï¿½s up to the patient. I have discussed this with my doc and she is very careful with what she prescribes and I think that you can get addicted to almost every painkiller. Before I got FMS I hardly ever took any medication so Iï¿½m very cautious. Iï¿½ve been thinking about this alot but I feel that the pain is more horribel than the medication...I think that this is something that everyone have to struggle with when we have a chronic disease.../Mio


----------



## celticlady (Aug 6, 2001)

Thanks,you all,for the good info!GOOD POINT that even tho same chemical ingredient that some meds are in long-term release form,and some in short-term release form,as I beleive Ultram is....please-no one change your dose w/o checking with your md!!Today is a rotten day for me,fibromyalgia-wide....body hurts like *&^% and fingers feel"thick" and wont type.gotta go take a bath(temporary releif)All you Fibro-friends have a good day


----------

